# Looking for Maltese checks



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I have found one company that has Maltese checks but don't know anything about them. I was thinking I remember reading last summer where you can send in your own photo to put on your checks. Does anyone know anything about that or done that?

Maltese Checks


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I think you should get checks with Jett and Zoe.

Heres a link for Checks in the Mail Photo checks http://secure.checksinthemail.com/line.aspx?lineid=370 I haven't ordered photo checks from them before but I have ordered regular checks from them before with not a problem. 

Here are some coupon codes for Checks in the Mail. http://www.retailmenot.com/view/checksinthemail.com


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

I remember when this came up before and someone made a good point. One that I hadn't thought of. With the idea of putting a pic of your own Malt-you run the risk of people seeing that you have a Malt and then they also have your address. I know it's a long shot but that scared me enough not to get Malt checks.

Just thought I'd bring that up again-even though I'd love to have Malt checks :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

well, you can always tell them they pics aren't yours, they came from a factory! LOL


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

:HistericalSmiley: That's true! I'm not good at lying though :brownbag: 



> well, you can always tell them they pics aren't yours, they came from a factory! LOL[/B]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

> I think you should get checks with Jett and Zoe.
> 
> Heres a link for Checks in the Mail Photo checks http://secure.checksinthemail.com/line.aspx?lineid=370 I haven't ordered photo checks from them before but I have ordered regular checks from them before with not a problem.
> 
> Here are some coupon codes for Checks in the Mail. http://www.retailmenot.com/view/checksinthemail.com[/B]


Thanks Suzi...I've heard of Checks in the Mail and feel much safer ordering from them. And Gena, yeah I remember that too, but I guess I really think that risk is minimal. I live in a pretty safe town and my babies are never out of my sight. I can't imagine someone wanting them badly enough to break into my house. Besides, the only people I really write checks to anymore are my utility companys when I'm paying bills. Everything else locally I use my debit card.


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I order my photo checks from Checks in the Mail and I'm always getting compliments on Paris because of them.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've had my girls' pics on my checks before and loved them.
I don't know that anyone noticed but me. LOL


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

I guess I may be an odd ball here but I won't pay money for checks. I use the freebies the bank gives for free. I only write about 2-3 checks a month and that is in the privacy of my home because I charge everything I purchase and then write one check to whichever card I charged my purchases on. I would rather have something like a Maltese purse or another item instead of something like a check that nobody may not even notice. Years ago when I wrote more checks I spent money on premium checks, but not these days. I would however like to have Sassy's photo on my credit cards, hummmmm, need to check into that. Anyone have a credit card with their baby's photo on it?


----------



## PreciousPrince (Feb 27, 2006)

Well checks or credit cards, it's fitting to have our baby's picture on it since we all know who most of the money goes to.... :innocent:


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

> I guess I may be an odd ball here but I won't pay money for checks. I use the freebies the bank gives for free. I only write about 2-3 checks a month and that is in the privacy of my home because I charge everything I purchase and then write one check to whichever card I charged my purchases on. I would rather have something like a Maltese purse or another item instead of something like a check that nobody may not even notice. Years ago when I wrote more checks I spent money on premium checks, but not these days. I would however like to have Sassy's photo on my credit cards, hummmmm, need to check into that. Anyone have a credit card with their baby's photo on it?[/B]


I too very seldom right checks and use my credit card like you. One box will last me a long time. As far as credit cards....my Discover card has a bichon on it yet it looks a lot like Paris. When I drive thru different places and I have Paris with me, the employees go nuts. They even get the other employees to come look...it's pretty funny sometimes, especially when you get the guys involved.


----------

